# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Google ๑ bị ۞ mất ❉ trộm ~.~ cả ۩ trăm ❈ chiếc ❉ xe ➹ đạp ❧ mỗi ✚ tuần

## dinhduan911

Google ❈ bị ✪ mất ❧ trộm ❥ cả ๑ trăm ✪ chiếc ◕‿-  xe ❣ đạp ۩ mỗi ✥ tuần xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 6 Nhanh Chóng
Đặt hệ thống định vị GPS✦ Google phát hiện ra những chiếc xe đạp của họ được vận chuyển sang tận Mexico hay Alaska✤
Google luôn có nhiều việc phải giải quyết mỗi tuần✲ Họ đau đầu với phàn nàn của người dùng vì hệ điều hành Android cập nhật quá chậm➹ khủng hoảng vì YouTube tồn tại những nội dung độc hại khiến chính phủ nhiều nước giận dữ✲
Theo Wall Street Journal◕‿-  một việc khác cũng khiến họ đau đầu không kém là phải liên tục tìm kiếm những chiếc xe đạp bị mất tích~.~
Google bi mat trom ca tram chiec xe dap moi tuan hinh anh 1
Những chiếc xe đạp với màu sắc rất nổi bật tại trụ sở Google❧ Ảnh❈ Android Central❥
Tại trụ sở của hãng ở Mountain View (Mỹ)❈ Google có khoảng 1๑100 chiếc xe đạp nhiều màu sắc để nhân viên di chuyển qua lại giữa các tòa nhà trong giờ làm việc❦ Những chiếc xe này rất dễ nhận dạng với khung màu vàng✚ bánh màu xanh lam❦ chắn bùn xanh lục❧ giỏ và yên màu đỏ➹
Chính vì những chiếc xe này đáng yêu quá mức bình thường✥ nó thường xuyên bị ăn trộm bởi cư dân địa phương✣
Google được cho bị mất 100 đến 250 chiếc xe đạp mỗi tuần và chúng được tìm thấy ở khắp mọi nơi✥ từ bãi cỏ trong nhà người dân✣ trên mái nhà của một quán rượu✥ thậm chí trên quảng cáo truyền hình❈
Một nhân viên 68 tuổi của Oracle cũng thường xuyên đạp chiếc xe này và nói rằng đây là món quà thể hiện sự thân thiện của Google với người dân địa phương❈ Ngay cả thị trưởng thành phố cũng từng thừa nhận từng lấy một chiếc đi xem phim sau cuộc họp tại trụ sở Google๑
Cảnh sát địa phương chọn cách không can thiệp vào việc này✣ Do đó❦ việc tìm kiếm những chiếc xe đạp mất tích phải do Google tự thực hiện❈ Năm ngoái✪ họ bắt đầu đặt những bộ định vị GPS trên những chiếc xe này◕‿-  Sau đó✚ hãng phát hiện ra những chiếc xe đạp được vận chuyển sang tận Mexico۩ bang Nevada hay Alaska❈
Google đang thử nghiệm một hệ thống mà ở đó nhân viên có thể mở khóa xe đạp bằng smartphone của mình để tránh người lạ có thể sử dụng những chiếc xe đạp này➹ Hiện chưa rõ khi nào hệ thống này được đưa vào vận hành chính thức✿
Cho đến khi đó۩ vẫn có hàng trăm chiếc xe đạp bị đánh cắp ở bất cứ thời điểm nào trong tuần❈

----------

